# SWAG Offroad 30" Finger Brake Kit



## akjeff (Dec 12, 2021)

Finished welding up a 30" finger brake kit from SWAG Offroad. Like everything else I've got from them, the quality was excellent and the instructions were clear and easy to follow. Despite frequent tack welds and stitching just a few inches at a time, the base die warped a little into a banana shape. A few nudges in the 50T press pushed it back to straight again. Won't be able to try it out until later this week, as I need to make the windows in the press uprights a little taller, to provide clearance for the guide rods at the ends. My press is 32" between the uprights and this brake is 33". So, I need to use the upright windows to make it work. I could have shortened the brake, but wanted to keep the full capacity.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 12, 2021)

That looks like a solid unit, well executed.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 12, 2021)

Looks great!
I like your fab block.


----------



## Aukai (Dec 12, 2021)

I have the 18" version my hyd press is narrow.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 12, 2021)

Aukai said:


> I have the 18" version my hyd press is narrow.


Been waiting for them to finally come out with this model. In the past, I would have had to cut down the 40" which would have been a waste of material and shipping expense.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 12, 2021)

Janderso said:


> Looks great!
> I like your fab block.


Thanks, the Fab Block is awesome. This one is the 24" x 48" with 3/8" material.


----------



## Janderso (Dec 13, 2021)

akjeff said:


> Thanks, the Fab Block is awesome. This one is the 24" x 48" with 3/8" material.


I ordered their 36 X 48 welding table. I'm going to build it into my shop table that is 60 X 66".
Flat is grand.


----------



## keeena (Dec 13, 2021)

akjeff said:


> Finished welding up a 30" finger brake kit from SWAG Offroad.


Looks awesome!

When I spoke to Swag a while back about capacities: they said that adding a reinforcing beam above the top rail would be a good idea to help better distribute the force especially when using a single ram 25-50T.


----------



## akjeff (Dec 13, 2021)

keeena said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> When I spoke to Swag a while back about capacities: they said that adding a reinforcing beam above the top rail would be a good idea to help better distribute the force especially when using a single ram 25-50T.


Thanks keena, and yes to the reinforcing beam...good idea. I'll likely be using this for bending lighter material for the box/pan type bends. I've got a solid one piece brake for the heavy stuff.


----------

